
Two Google Home Assistant A.I. Bots Just Fell in Love on Twitch - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/26054-google-home-bots-falling-in-love-on-twitch-is-the-best-romance-of-2017
======
CarolineW
Discussion over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

